
Would it be legally safe to work with correlium? - lavix
https://corellium.com/
======
uberman
IANAL:

I think the likelihood that Apple comes after individual customers of
Correlium is relatively small. That said, I think most people thought that the
music industry would not likely come after small time individual offenders
like Jammie Thomas-Rasset. I would not personally want to be the individual
that Apple decided to use to make an example of given that Apple clearly
believes that Correlium is distributing their IP.

That is just my take on it. If you have any concerns you should speak with
someone who actually is a lawyer, probably one who specializes in digital IP.

------
lavix
Correlium does iPhone virtualization and it's groundbreaking in terms of
automated testing, provided it can be used for that use case. However it got
sued by Apple and they have quite limiting terms of use.

